# Bright Eyes has Twins/Doeling & Buckling (LaMancha)



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Bright Eyes gave birth to twins, 3 days before her due date. She had a beautiful doeling and buckling. 
Bright Eyes is an experimental registered doe (75% LaMancha and 25% Nubian). She was bred to a full/registered LaMancha. The buck was black with little tan. Was really surprised no black on the kids. But that's okay, just thankful for healthy kids.


LaMancha mom & doeling (less than 24 hours old) by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Bright Eyes Kid (buckling) by LaurieESW, on Flickr


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

How precious, they look so sweet  . Congrats!! I personally love that reddish/tan whatever-you-call-it color, I used to have a doe like that


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

WATTLES!!!!! I LOVE WATTLES!!!!! congrats on the cutie babies!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So sweet! Thx for sharing the babies


----------

